# Zino Platinum Scepter Series Grand Master Cigar Review - Mild and Flavorful (Yeah), Expensive (Boo)



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Zino Platinum Scepter Series Grand Master Cigar Review - Mild and Flavorful (Yeah), Expensive (Boo)*

This was a mild and tasty cigar and goes well on a hike with the black dogs, or around a campfire. However, it's just to expensive. If you like mil...

Read the full review here: Zino Platinum Scepter Series Grand Master Cigar Review - Mild and Flavorful (Yeah), Expensive (Boo)


----------

